
The 25 most recommended programming books of all-time - elorant
https://www.daolf.com/posts/best-programming-books/
======
masonic
Yet another artificial list of Amazon affiliate links (tag=daolf-20); this
one's ninth submit in less than 3 weeks (sometimes with a tweetstorm wrapper):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=daolf](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=daolf)

